# Harvesting water from fog



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

There's an interesting story on PBS about harvesting water from fog:
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/how-scientists-are-harvesting-fog-to-secure-the-worlds-water-supply


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> There's an interesting story on PBS about harvesting water from fog:
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/how-scientists-are-harvesting-fog-to-secure-the-worlds-water-supply


Whoa! That is the first I've heard of that. Pretty cool.


----------

